# Workday Direct Deposit Changes



## The Death King (Oct 5, 2020)

I just changed my payment election to deposit into another account today the Monday before payday. This is a first so I'm wondering did anyone have luck with the deposit going through smoothly for the same pay period or should I expect a paper check?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 5, 2020)

It can take 1 full cycle for the change to go into effect. You’ll know by Wednesday when the stub generates where it went.


----------



## JAShands (Oct 5, 2020)

Target generally likes to verify bank accounts with a pay cycle, I wouldn’t be surprised if your next check was a paper check or your old account.


----------



## The Death King (Oct 6, 2020)

Thanks a lot for the feedback!


----------

